# I tried to buy moss balls off Amazon lol



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

So I bought Moss balls off Amazon, and I got these little fellas that are probably smaller than a nickel. It's clearly my fault, it even says "nano" on the title lol. Lesson learned: I shouldn't be on Amazon ordering plants at 3 am on a Sunday night. Anyways, now that I have them can someone take a second look and let me know if they are safe for aquarium use?

Thanks 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L1A0ESG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

They are safe. I got the regular size (5 of them) and have had them for months now. Still very healthy and all inhabitants.

In fact the ones I got were from the same seller. Good stuff. These are the ones I got. I have them in both my 60 gallon and 10 gallon planted tanks.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LVRRROS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Enstinct (Apr 8, 2017)

Only plants I've ever bought was Java Fern and Anubias nana petite. Was surprisingly pleased with the java fern, with the anubias nana petite less so 

LFS all day everyday


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Enstinct said:


> Only plants I've ever bought was Java Fern and Anubias nana petite. Was surprisingly pleased with the java fern, with the anubias nana petite less so
> 
> LFS all day everyday




My LFS never have any good ones is the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

LFS sell moss balls for like $8 each... I just think it's OP


----------



## tarrant (Apr 19, 2017)

I had the opposite problem from amazon. Bought a pack of 6 [Various Sizes] for like 8$. I got 2 huge, 3 Medium, and like 4 that size. And yes, they sent me 8 instead of 6.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Just one thing I want to say:marimo are not a moss, its a specialized form of slow growing hair algae. They grow at most 5mm a year-such slow growth means they do NOTHING to effect nitrogen in the aquarium-a tank packed full (no swim room for fish) of marimo won't make a dent in nitrates. That said i have 2 tanks that use it with a betta inhabitant-I add riccia or other floating fast growing plants (duckweed, salvinia minima) to be my nitrate absorber. If marimo is the only 'plant' in your tank don't consider it planted and do more frequent water changes.

I got my marimo from here:
https://www.amazon.com/GIANT-Marimo...UTF8&qid=1493143359&sr=1-1&keywords=marimo+25
Still had plenty left over after using them to cover driftwood and rocks.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Some of the best Marino balls I've ever seen came from Amazon sold by Aquatic Arts
6 Marimo Moss Ball Variety Pack - 4 Different Sizes of Premium Quality Marimo from Giant 2.5 Inch to Small 1 Inch - World's Easiest Live Aquarium Plant - Sustainably Harvested and All-Natural These are selling for $13 and include Prime shipping. They actually sent me eight.


----------



## tarrant (Apr 19, 2017)

DayOlder said:


> Some of the best Marino balls I've ever seen came from Amazon sold by Aquatic Arts
> 6 Marimo Moss Ball Variety Pack - 4 Different Sizes of Premium Quality Marimo from Giant 2.5 Inch to Small 1 Inch - World's Easiest Live Aquarium Plant - Sustainably Harvested and All-Natural These are selling for $13 and include Prime shipping. They actually sent me eight.


This.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

